# DCC Starter kits...or not....



## disisme (Jul 11, 2015)

Hiya everyone....I am re-emerging into model railroading after a (very) long sabbatical. Last time I looked at DCC it was in its infancy, pretty much, so I went with a DC system.

I see a vast array now of new DCC starter kits...and also the more established larger modular setups. Such an expense, for me, is fraught with danger so I am going to ask the sammmmme old question. Whats the best system for me.....heres a base outline on what I intend to be running into the forseeable future.

HO scale. VERY small space. Single operator (unless my wife wants to kill me with shock and have a go). Currently have 8 locos, steam and (small) diesels, one even appears to be DCC ready, if not already equipped (Proto 2000 steamer). 

Track is all top quality peco switches (6s and 8s), include Wyes and even a double slip.

What I'd like to know basically is.... What overall DCC system, but also what stationary decoders are working for you guys in regards to switch operation etc?

Thanks for any input you may have....I am leaning towards a zephyr Xtra, but if something in good condition, used comes along, I would like to know if its gonna do the job for me.


----------



## dasB&M2-6-0 (Dec 13, 2014)

As you'll see.....Digitrax and NCE have LARGE followings here....BOTH are top quality and offer excellent customer service/support...
Personally, I went with the Digitrax Zephyr....my HO layout consists of (currently....) a 4X8 with a single main line, a service line and a small switch yard...I run 3 locos (like you, single op), usually one at a time.....expansion (in the near future) will add another 4X8 section - more room for additional industries/services...End of the day, I'm VERY happy with the Zephyr....I DO have a UT-4 remote throttle for moving around the layout, but I don't find the Zephyr's stationary control(s) a problem....
The (most) local club uses NCE Power Cab....and I've had experience running with it...For me, it's every bit as easy as running the Digitrax stuff!!
Best bet is to get HANDS-ON with BOTH and see which one works BEST FOR YOU!!!
Good luck with whatever you choose!!

May your freight ALWAYS roll smoothly...and ON TIME!!


----------



## disisme (Jul 11, 2015)

dasB&M2-6-0 said:


> The (most) local club uses NCE Power Cab....and I've had experience running with it...For me, it's every bit as easy as running the Digitrax stuff!!


thanks for the response das. is the NCE starter kit restricted to 2 locos by default, or is that an old story (the thread I saw that in was quite old). I Want to kinda get something and be rolling on all my locos pretty much straight up and 2 isn't gonna cut it.


----------



## dasB&M2-6-0 (Dec 13, 2014)

IIRC....the NCE "starter" unit has a 2 or 2.5 amp capacity....which should be more than enough to power 2 locos.....the Zephyr is rated at 3 amps and, from others' testimony, can run up to EIGHT locos - depending on decoder card type and what features/functions you may be running...
Those with more "hands-on" with NCE may be able to chime in with more info....

May your freight ALWAYS roll smoothly...and ON TIME!!


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

dasB&M2-6-0 said:


> IIRC....the NCE "starter" unit has a 2 or 2.5 amp capacity....which should be more than enough to power 2 locos.....the Zephyr is rated at 3 amps and, from others' testimony, can run up to EIGHT locos - depending on decoder card type and what features/functions you may be running...
> Those with more "hands-on" with NCE may be able to chime in with more info....
> 
> May your freight ALWAYS roll smoothly...and ON TIME!!


I have the NCE starter Power Cab, which I find very easy to use, I have three DCC locomotives and can run all three at once on my 4 x 9 twice around layout, Don't know about other systems but I have found that running three at once can be very challenging, very, very challenging, until I can get them all spaced about evenly and all running at more or less the same speed. Switching from one to the other means I cannot take my glasses off to enjoy the running trains because then I cannot read the screen to be sure which is which I am trying to speed up or slow down so now I limit myself to just two for the ease of operation.
I have found if one derails and you think you have the one coming up on it correctly dialed in but,,,Don't,,,, a crash is inevitable before I can't get it worked out, I have used the emergency stop button many times
So what I have done is set the layout speed I want on the lead Loco and then set the controller to the second loco so I can control it if it gets too close or too far behind the lead loco.
I have a second table I got from the train museum for free, it is all brass but it has two main lines, the inner line is a twice around and the outer is a once around the table setup but I can change track via the 9 turnouts on the table I have not gotten the appropriate NCE plugs yet to set it up to run DCC so that table it just DC for now.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Sure is good to welcome another to the wonderful world of DCC.

I'm not sure what you have in mind when you say starter set.
Generally, a DCC starter set includes the controller, it's power
supply, one or two DCC equiped locos and an oval of track.
You seem to need only the DCC controller and it's power supply.
You would then buy and install as many decoders as you would
want to start. You could convert additional locos as you
go on.. 

It is not difficult to install a decoder in a DC locomotive and
since you are an experienced with trains, you would be
familiar with the innards of your locos.

You would want to do a stall test on each loco you want
to upgrade. The motors on some older locos draw more
current than most decoders can handle.

Generally, a typical DCC loco will draw less than .5 amps when
at full speed, less at more normal speeds. So, you should 
be able to run more than 4 locos at the same time with the
2 amp Nce starter system. Sound locos will draw more current.

I run 4 and 5 locos, sometimes more at the same time on
my Bachmannn EZ DCC system with a 1 amp supply.

Remember, with DCC it's easy to run a consist of 2 or more
locos to pull a nice long train.

There are stationary DCC decoders which will operate your
turnouts. I have more thann 20 Peco turnouts on my 
roomsize layout and use the familiar capacitor discharge
turnout throw. At about 20.00 a decoder, I did not see
the value in using DCC for turnouts. Further, turnout decoders would
complicate your DCC controller operations. 

A DCC controller will have a number of buttons each selects
a loco. You use the speed control and direction control to make it go. Other locos on the track wll stay still until you 'push their button'.

I like to point out DCC advantages: First, your loco and
car lights stay on. They don't dim when you slow or
go out when you stop. Second: You can have a single
trackn mainline with passing sidings. You can run two trains
at the samen time on it, one going clockwise, the other
going counter clockwise.

If you have any questions ask away. 

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

This is a very personal decision, based on the features you want and the "human engineering" factors -- in other words, how it looks and feels.

There really isn't a bad system out there if you stick to the main companies (Bachmann, Digitrax, MRC, NCE).

Used is certainly a good option, but make sure you have a reasonable time to put it through its paces and still return it, because there are dirtbags out there who will sell you a broken system.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I have a NCE PoerCab system and I like it very much. It will grow by adding boosters etc but then so do most other similar products. Have a look and get some hands on with the various systems. You can also watch some YouTube videos like this :http://youtu.be/QzRRCKpTjL4 which compares the NCE and Digitrax offerings. I don't think you'll be disappointed by any that you may decide on. It's really not worth buying second hand IMO as you could get caught as CTVRR suggests. There was a guy on here recently who bought one with a known small fault and it turned out to an uneconomical repair due to postage, exchange rates and charges.
I think the biggest advantage of DCC is sound, it just adds so much. You'll soon be wanting to convert all your locos after doing one. Beware, it's around $100 a shot! Good luck.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

See my thread on my experience in converting from DC to DCC in this forum titled:

Converted from DC to DCC - My Experience from Nov 17.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=25591


----------



## disisme (Jul 11, 2015)

great replies guys.....gets my head straight on what I am trying to achieve and what will do the job. I am extremely unlikely to be ever running more than 2 locos...actually..probably unlikely to be running 2 at once...my brains a bit old to see too many moving parts a...SQUIRREL!.....oh..where was I?...right... at once....

both the NCE and Zephyr have advantages and disadvantages.....and those are really the only 2 I am considering at this point.... reputation, established user base...all that stuff....with the NCE potentially getting the nod because its about 25% cheaper than the zephyr (and somewhat mobile).

Great food for thought guys..ty so much

I notice from daves conversion that he is drawing only 0.77 amps on 4 locos..thats pretty low..... so any of the systems is gonna do the job. I assume the limititatoin on the NCE starter kit is purely one of amperage, not control unit capability regarding addressing.

Also....based upon setting up my track "unblocked"...so all hot and single block....do yall run multiple power feed to the track at points around the layout? Also, do isolating switches cause any impact (you know..throw the switch, creates a dead zone type switches)


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Once that DCC bug bites into you, you are going to be
enjoying model trains like never before. Running two
trains at the same time is a snap. I'm betting you'll
be an artist at it in no time.

You are going to find that with DCC you can do so many
things operationswise that was nearly impossible with DC.

We'll be anxious to hear how it goes for you.

Don


----------



## natsb (Dec 6, 2014)

disisme said:


> great replies guys.....gets my head straight on what I am trying to achieve and what will do the job. I am extremely unlikely to be ever running more than 2 locos...actually..probably unlikely to be running 2 at once...my brains a bit old to see too many moving parts a...SQUIRREL!.....oh..where was I?...right... at once....
> 
> both the NCE and Zephyr have advantages and disadvantages.....and those are really the only 2 I am considering at this point.... reputation, established user base...all that stuff....with the NCE potentially getting the nod because its about 25% cheaper than the zephyr (and somewhat mobile).
> 
> ...


Just run a single power bus with a healthy gauge wire pair , and then run feeders to the track periodically from the bus. I space the feeders about every three feet.

Not sure what the dead track switch question is. 

I bet once you see how much easier DCC is for running multiple trains, you will have the third train on in no time. Good luck.

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

disisme said:


> I notice from daves conversion that he is drawing only 0.77 amps on 4 locos..thats pretty low..... so any of the systems is gonna do the job. I assume the limititatoin on the NCE starter kit is purely one of amperage, not control unit capability regarding addressing.
> 
> Also....based upon setting up my track "unblocked"...so all hot and single block....do yall run multiple power feed to the track at points around the layout? Also, do isolating switches cause any impact (you know..throw the switch, creates a dead zone type switches)


You are right, the limitation is amperage. You'll have enough addresses
to handle your loco roster.

As stated by natsb, drops from your track to a power buss will
maintain a constant current level around your layout.

Then, you asked about 'power routing' turnouts. When set straight
they do 'turn off' power to the diverting track, and vs vs. If that 'turned off'
section is connected at the other end you'll still have power. 
But if, for example, it is a dead end spur there will be no current. Some
use this feature to provide 'dead' loco storage. However, if you wish
that track to be powered at all times you would have to add a drop from it's frog
rail to your buss.

Don


----------

